# Winger Elastic



## Michael Jackson (Feb 25, 2009)

What does everyone use for replacement winger tubing ? I used Theraband Silver on club wingers last year and some were breaking the first morning of the hunt test. Either product was stored in a hot warehouse too long or their product is cheaper .


----------



## Milletro (Aug 4, 2009)

Buying them directly from the winger manufacturer ensures they will work. The reliability is well worth the investment in a club situation where you may be running a test.


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

We got some from https://huntemup.com/product-category/hunt-test-field-trial-supplies/winger-tubing/ and it seems fine.

The manufacutrer's stuff is probably a safe bet. 

Some folks recommend spear gun tubing:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007I6FMIO/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_8?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A3JHUUPV3ODEZ3

I was not satisfied with Silver Theraband, but it didn't fail out-right.


----------



## jwilliams38930 (Sep 19, 2017)

I have used the speargun tubing from the same manufacturer but in a 50ft roll. It has been fine now for a year, but showing it's age (kept outside under a lean-to). It is a touch smaller diameter than I'd like, but functions great. Has never been bound up in a pulley like I have heard from others.


----------



## John Henderson (Sep 8, 2015)

For our Zingers, I buy from Zinger during its winter sale. For our club Gunner's Up, I contact them directly and get a club discount. Tried other material, and was disappointed.


----------



## priceskeet (Jun 30, 2008)

Theraband silver use to be good, the last 3 or 4 years it has gone down hill.
Not as thick as it use to be.

Don't waste your money on it.


----------



## rookie (Sep 22, 2003)

TrainRite light cord has won a lot of people over! Much better than tubing and last far longer! Perhaps some of the people using it will comment!!


----------

